# What kind of slingshot is good and Kinda cheap



## Mrjordanslick (Apr 27, 2012)

I want a sling shot for defense and hunting . Any good ideas


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Daisy as in Daisy BB guns, makes a fairly decent slingshot and Walmart carries them. Also there is a hunting grade Wrist Rocket brand that has I think a 45lb. pull bands on it. I have both and prefer the Daisy since it is not as delicate feeling to me. Be sure and stock additional rubbers also stocked at Walmart.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

Marksman is a decent brand. Use the black bands for more power.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheaper Than Dirt carries a pretty good stock of slingshots, ammo and bands too. Clicky here: http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SolrSear ... =slingshot


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

I love slingshots. ammo is everywhere but you can shoot rocks out of it. plus put a whisker biscuit on the end of it with 2 zip ties and you can shoot arrows out of them! folds up and down so you can use it both ways.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

.44 caliber lead balls make pretty good ammo. I have an old wrist rocket (30+years) and I definitely need to get new rubber on it.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Folds up flat so you can stick it in your back pocket or back pack easy. Comfortable to shoot.

Barnett Black Widow Folding Wrist Brace Slingshot 17018 | eBay


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Another Great one if you have the cajoles to pull back the strap. I ordered the black strap...  VERY STRONG!!! Go with the red imo.
SLINGSHOT PAGE


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Six foot length of cord & oblong piece of leather.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've used various brands of your basic steel framed, polymer gripped slingshots and haven't ever noticed much difference between them. Replace the band when it goes bad and they keep going. I've had some break up the polymer grip and go out of alignment, but otherwise you get what you pay for. I'd wanted a wood slingshot by Madison Parker after seeing his video on Youtube and reading an article with his from Backwoods, but their flat plum crazy to want a $125 bucks for a woods slingshot.

Custom Sling Shots - E2E Exclusive made by Madison Parker - Equip 2 Endure

Just get a Beeman.

Amazon.com: Beeman Classic II Slingshot: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I like the looks of the barnet zombie hunter. i guess the protrusion out the front is for sighting? I have the daisy folding wristrocket from walmart and a few sacks of marbles from dollartree. Also, I did buy two packs of round hard candy..Dual purpose for my grabbag..Ammo for slingshot, and sugar rush if need be..youtube has some awesome videos and advice..And 1/4 nuts "zing" when you shoot them..


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Trumark makes a good inexpensive traditional or wrist rocket style slingshot. Made in the USA too.

Trumark Slingshots - Bulk Slingshot Ammo - Catapults


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Trumark makes a good inexpensive traditional or wrist rocket style slingshot. Made in the USA too.
> 
> Trumark Slingshots - Bulk Slingshot Ammo - Catapults


Like their FS-1. Still a fan of folding models because they pack so much easier.

Good idea storing fishing gear in the handle.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Check out some of these do it yourself books making bows and slings from PVC pipe.

Survival Spear Slings: A guide to making and using rubber-powered slings for hunting, fishing and survival with easily obtained or found materials.: Nicholas Tomihama: 9780983248163: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Like their FS-1. Still a fan of folding models because they pack so much easier.
> 
> Good idea storing fishing gear in the handle.


I have the WS-1, the S-9 and the FS-1, of the three the S-9 is the smallest and easiest to stow in a pack pocket, followed closely by the FS-1.

About year ago I contacted Trumark to asked if they still made the WS-1 with clear blue plastic handles. Call it nostalgia, I wanted one that was identical the first one I bought which sold for $3.05. They have long since discontinued using the clear blue plastic yet the WS-1's are still made on the original machinery.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I have several, one folding in each BOB


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Marksman, Beeman, Trumark and Daisy. All are good. Get extra rubber.

Buying 3/8" spheres in bulk are cheaper than store bought ammo. (1000/$20 for carbon steel)

Glass ammo makes noise and can shatter or chip.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ever tried using 00 buckshot pellets? they can be pretty wicked when launched from a modern slingshot.


----------



## dude5767 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

I love the Hathcock Target Sniper.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Check out the Survival Slingshot Survival Slingshot | Bring a tool, not a toy!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been pondering a slingshot, too. And then I recall an incident when I was about nine years old. My buddy Willie had a wooden Wham-o and a handful of marbles. We were out on the school's grassy fields one weekend and a flock of blackbirds were putzing around on the grass. Always wanted to be a hunter and saw this as my best first chance. Hauled back on the rubbers, clear to the ear, took a bead on a blackbird and let fly, but I let go of the wrong end (eye-hand coordination issues) and that old wooden Wham-o smacked me a good one right over the eye. Hehehehe. I was OK until I saw the blood and felt the rapidly growing goose egg, then I went hollering and screaming home. My mom, I could tell as she wiped my forehead of blood, was having great difficulty not laughing. Maybe a wrist rocket is the way to go in case of an accidental discharge like that.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Stick said:


> I've been pondering a slingshot, too. And then I recall an incident when I was about nine years old. My buddy Willie had a wooden Wham-o and a handful of marbles. We were out on the school's grassy fields one weekend and a flock of blackbirds were putzing around on the grass. Always wanted to be a hunter and saw this as my best first chance. Hauled back on the rubbers, clear to the ear, took a bead on a blackbird and let fly, but I let go of the wrong end (eye-hand coordination issues) and that old wooden Wham-o smacked me a good one right over the eye. Hehehehe. I was OK until I saw the blood and felt the rapidly growing goose egg, then I went hollering and screaming home. My mom, I could tell as she wiped my forehead of blood, was having great difficulty not laughing. Maybe a wrist rocket is the way to go in case of an accidental discharge like that.


I had a similar incident about a year ago, with a cheapo I bought for my son. Only I didn't let it go the dam thing broke. Sum bitch hurt like hell.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

C5GUY said:


> Cheaper Than Dirt carries a pretty good stock of slingshots, ammo and bands too. Clicky here: http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SolrSear ... =slingshot


C5GUY, don't ever spend a red cent at "Cheaper than Dirt". They are price gouging opportunists, they can go to hell.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mrjordanslick said:


> I want a sling shot for defense and hunting . Any good ideas


What is a slingshot?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> What is a slingshot?


Look at page two, there is a bunch of links.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok...always thought a sling shot was what David used to kill Goliath..as two cords and a pouch with a rock in it which you slung around your head and let fly. Wonder what those things are called nowadays?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I call them a sling, no shot on the end, that's how I differentiate between the two. May not be technically correct but if they are called sling shots what do you call a sling shot? a catapult?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Seneca said:


> I call them a sling, no shot on the end, that's how I differentiate between the two. May not be technically correct but if they are called sling shots what do you call a sling shot? a catapult?


Yeah, I think that is what you call them.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I googled it and: a simple weapon in the form of a strap or loop, used to hurl stones or other small missiles. That's what it said besides some other stuff.


----------

